# 650 lbs deadlift 2 reps.



## saltylifter (Jun 28, 2016)

Trying to keep up with the big boys on here.
U know who u are u sons of bitches lol..

Hope this form is getting better 
Conventional pulls woth lots of sumo. Got the sumo form down 
Will post heavy ass working sets soon with that.
Slowly improving with the help from all kick ass people on here 

Could of done 1 more rep but my hand was slipping


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2016)

Beastin it salty. Very nice.


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2016)

Strong, Mate. Nice pull.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 28, 2016)

That's awesome! Nice pull


----------



## nightster (Jun 28, 2016)

Right on!!!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Beastin it salty. Very nice.


Thanks man. I'm going to be dead for a couple days after that back workout 



Milo said:


>


Lmfao thanks man



NbleSavage said:


> Strong, Mate. Nice pull.


Thanks buddy



BigJohnny said:


> That's awesome! Nice pull


Should of used straps and got 3 reps



nightster said:


> Right on!!!


Ur turn


----------



## bigdog (Jun 28, 2016)

nice work salty!


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very strong salty! Looks great


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice work bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice work man


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 28, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> This is money.
> 
> Dude what's your BW right now?  Beastly still....



About 225 lbs 5'9


----------



## snake (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice salty! Damn!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 28, 2016)

Coughhookgripcough




Nice job.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 28, 2016)

Good job salty


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2016)

You doing anything for grip?


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You doing anything for grip?



I try not to use straps so just the grip work I get from that. 
I know I need allot more


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 28, 2016)

Freakn awesome lift Salty!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I try not to use straps so just the grip work I get from that.
> I know I need allot more



No u don't. U just held 650 for a double with no problems.  That's the first time I've seen u pull without straps so you're doing fine. 

Well any extra grip work can't hurt. I've been doing single hand barbell holds in the middle of the bar. Those are brutal. And my buddy have me one of those v grip trainer things. I do that once a week while I work. Working well so far


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I try not to use straps so just the grip work I get from that.
> I know I need allot more



Not really no.  Just cut out the straps.

Make sure you are doing something like reverse curls once a week to avoid elbow pain.  The flexor of your forearms are going to explode and if you lose balance between flexor and extensor you can get some pain.


----------



## IHI (Jun 28, 2016)

Got-damn brotha, very impressive!!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> No u don't. U just held 650 for a double with no problems.  That's the first time I've seen u pull without straps so you're doing fine.
> 
> Well any extra grip work can't hurt. I've been doing single hand barbell holds in the middle of the bar. Those are brutal. And my buddy have me one of those v grip trainer things. I do that once a week while I work. Working well so far




Lmao ok u caught me... I build my grip strength late at night with lots of lotion lol. 
I'll have to try those. I want bigger forearms. I feel my biceps are making my little forearms small.




PillarofBalance said:


> Not really no.  Just cut out the straps.
> 
> Make sure you are doing something like reverse curls once a week to avoid elbow pain.  The flexor of your forearms are going to explode and if you lose balance between flexor and extensor you can get some pain.



Thanks for the advice man. I'll add those to my workouts more. I only do it once a month of that. I'll add it allot more


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice lift bro


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 29, 2016)

High 5 saltylifter!


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 29, 2016)

Gawd damn, nice pulls.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 30, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> High 5 saltylifter!


Hey buddy been awhile 
Thanks 



curtisvill said:


> Gawd damn, nice pulls.



Thanks man


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 10, 2016)

nice pull right there.  Hoping to reach that far


----------

